
Cloud has gloomy day on LinkedIn, Tableau results - frik
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/02/05/cloud-has-gloomy-day-on-linkedin-tableau-results.html
======
frik
Seems similar to the 2000 dot-com bubble. Not good.

